# Any point in visiting colleges? ....



## AThornquist (May 6, 2009)

Is there any point in visiting colleges between semesters, when there aren't any classes going? In January 2010 I may visit Master's college and July 2010 may visit SBTS, but neither of those options would be during school time. Other than just seeing how purdy the places are, would that be a general waste of time?

Thank you


----------



## matt01 (May 6, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> In January 2010 I may visit Master's college and July 2010 may visit SBTS



It wouldn't be as beneficial to visit Master's during this time as during a traditional term, but you might still have the ability to sit in on a class, though a higher level/different program. The degree completion programs run all year long, with classes being offered 3-4 nights a week. The MA in Biblical Counseling also has classes during this time. And of course, there might be some winter courses in session for the traditional students.

Though it won't be a bustling campus at that time, you will still be able to see what some of it is like.

Why would you want/need to visit during those times?


----------



## Berean (May 6, 2009)

> Other than just seeing how purdy the places are...



You from Kansas City too?


----------



## AThornquist (May 6, 2009)

sans nom said:


> It wouldn't be as beneficial to visit Master's during this time as during a traditional term, but you might still have the ability to sit in on a class, though a higher level/different program. The degree completion programs run all year long, with classes being offered 3-4 nights a week. The MA in Biblical Counseling also has classes during this time. And of course, there might be some winter courses in session for the traditional students.
> 
> Though it won't be a bustling campus at that time, you will still be able to see what some of it is like.
> 
> Why would you want/need to visit during those times?



Oh, good point on the higher level classes. I have some interest in the MABC anyway, so maybe checking out some of those classes would work out. Thank you for the suggestion!

I would be visiting Master's at that time because I _may_ already be in the LA area. And since I will be flying to that area in order to be there, I figured I would make the most out of it since I am considering that college.


----------



## matt01 (May 6, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> I would be visiting Master's at that time because I _may_ already be in the LA area. And since I will be flying to that area in order to be there, I figured I would make the most out of it since I am considering that college.



If you are going to be in the area anyway, go for it. It is a fairly nice campus, small enough to walk through in an hour or so--depending on what you are looking at.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (May 7, 2009)

i just like going to the bookstores... haven't been to masters yet though it is the closest to me... i wen't to Westminster seminary cali ... very small good books though


----------



## ReformedChapin (May 7, 2009)

I know WSC recommends all serious applicants to visit the seminary to be familiar with it's structure and how things run. I think this is why they have their seminary for a day. Any WSC student or faculty can clarify my statements if I am incorrect.


----------

